# UBER is cutting rates again



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Dallas just got knocked down to $0.80/mile & $0.15/minute. 

Please update if your city was also adjusted.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I haven't seen anything similar here in Miami -- but our rates are well below yours: $.68/mi - $.0975/minute.


----------



## JustPayMe (Sep 26, 2015)

JimKE said:


> I haven't seen anything similar here in Miami -- but our rates are well below yours: $.68/mi - $.0975/minute.


that would put you guys below the IRS mileage write off
so you would not even be able to write off anything


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

They figured you guys were...

Having too much fun...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> Dallas just got knocked down to $0.80/mile & $0.15/minute.
> 
> Please update if your city was also adjusted.


Ouch. What was it before?


----------



## JustPayMe (Sep 26, 2015)

Na they just seeing how much they can push the ants down 

if they don't stop driving then Gruber will try to cut again in couple months since if no one stops driving they know they can do it 

plus with the upfront pricing they not taking any loss in income only the drivers will take more and more loss


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

JustPayMe said:


> that would put you guys below the IRS mileage write off
> so you would not even be able to write off anything


The IRS deduction is about 55 cents per mile, so we're well above that. Orlando, however, is very close to the standard deduction. I think they're tied with Detroit for lowest in the US.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

This is what was sent sent to Dallas Drivers


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I'm sorry, I just have a teeny bit of difficulty accepting their estimates.

I keep asking myself this one nagging little question: *WHY would Uber do this...if not to reduce driver pay?

*


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> This is what was sent sent to Dallas Drivers


I can now see many Dallas drivers driving well below the posted speed limits, purposely getting stopped at red lights and not using freeways.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> This is what was sent sent to Dallas Drivers


It's a PAYCUT from Dara and the rest of the lying scumbags at fuber.

They sent the same "we value your time" notice to the Eats drivers when they changed the payout structure, and the result is a PAYCUT.



dirtylee said:


> Dallas just got knocked down to $0.80/mile & $0.15/minute.
> 
> Please update if your city was also adjusted.


You fell right into fuber's trap of quoting GROSS RATES as your "pay rate"

You're NOT getting .80 per mile, you're getting .60 per mile

You're NOT getting .16 (it's .16 not .15) per minute, you're getting .12 per minute

Not only does fuber hold their drivers in contempt, they believe drivers are too inept to do basic math



SEAL Team 5 said:


> I can now see many Dallas drivers driving well below the posted speed limits, purposely getting stopped at red lights and not using freeways.


That would be poor strategy, because even with the "increase" to 12 cents per minute, the driver would be extending their rides at $7.20 per hour, which is less than minimum wage.

Fuber factored that in.



JimKE said:


> I'm sorry, I just have a teeny bit of difficulty accepting their estimates.
> 
> I keep asking myself this one nagging little question: *WHY would Uber do this...if not to reduce driver pay?
> *


You don't have to ask yourself that question, you already know the answer is that it's a PAYCUT.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

JustPayMe said:


> that would put you guys below the IRS mileage write off
> so you would not even be able to write off anything


What do you mean by that?


----------



## Sonny247 (Jul 7, 2018)

dirtylee said:


> Dallas just got knocked down to $0.80/mile & $0.15/minute.
> 
> Please update if your city was also adjusted.


Just completed a VIP trip at .60 cents per mile. Uber support had no anaswer. Normally is has been .69.

Lack of communication and changing rates on thr fly is horrible.

Anyone else experienced this?


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

The sampling of trips I did are a consistent paycut however the cut is minimal or not as bad as most people are posting. I think on average they will balance out. 

It hilarious how drivers let alone seasoned drivers acting like this is some huge paycut. I expect this from newbies but a seasoned driver making multiple posts is asinine especially at the end of th day it’s gonna be a wash. 

The biggest difference I saw was in the amount of $3 on a $92 ride. Under the new rates, I would have earned $89. My strategy for any event is turn and burn but under these new rates I will not have an issue with sitting in a little traffic. I may even start the trip after I contact the Rider during events as this usually equates to 10-15 minutes (wait time does not apply as the pin may be somewhere else that is not accessible). 

Once the new surge comes into the play, that is the humdinger and the true paycut.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> That would be poor strategy, because even with the "increase" to 12 cents per minute, the driver would be extending their rides at $7.20 per hour, which is less than minimum wage.


I was wondering how long it would take someone to respond to my post. It's pennies one way or the other.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I was wondering how long it would take someone to respond to my post. It's pennies one way or the other.


My point is that unless business is very slow, drivers that deliberately stall will be grossing less than minimum wage for the extra time.



#professoruber said:


> The sampling of trips I did are a consistent paycut however the cut is minimal or not as bad as most people are posting. I think on average they will balance out.
> 
> It hilarious how drivers let alone seasoned drivers acting like this is some huge paycut. I expect this from newbies but a seasoned driver making multiple posts is asinine especially at the end of th day it's gonna be a wash.
> 
> ...


I don't give a fornicate even if the cut is a fraction of a cent, which it isn't, rates are already GARBAGE without this cut.

You want to sit in traffic for less than minimum wage, be my guest.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> My point is that unless business is very slow, drivers that deliberately stall will be grossing less than minimum wage for the extra time.
> 
> I don't give a fornicate even if the cut is a fraction of a cent, which it isn't, rates are already GARBAGE without this cut.
> 
> You want to sit in traffic for less than minimum wage, be my guest.


Damn dude have you ran the numbers. You got your panties in wad.

1. Did you run the numbers on any of your trips or do you read something a make assumptions?

2. If you don't like the low rates why are you still driving?

3. Back to math, you seem to be fixated on minimum wage and are only looking at the per minute rates and fail to realize sitting in traffic for an hour going 20 miles is going to pay about the same or slightly more.

I don't like these low rates and when change happens but watching grown men whine like little girls is quite hilarious. The bottom line is that we don't have control over the rates.

This definitely does not affect me as I don't depend on Uber income and rarely drive X, but when I do, I am pretty sure the amount I am paid will be similar to what I was paid before so called "rate cut".


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

I've had a very busy week... talked to several Pax about what they were paying vs what my take was going to be. The general consensus is that Uber is now taking approx. 50% of what the passenger is paying for the ride.

A few of these people proved to be quite generous with their tips.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

#professoruber said:


> Damn dude have you ran the numbers. You got your panties in wad.
> 
> 1. Did you run the numbers on any of your trips or do you read something a make assumptions?
> 
> ...


Mr. Fuber Fanboy, I don't have to run any numbers.

When fuber makes changes to the pay structure, the bottom line is an overall PAYCUT, period.

Not a cut in every situation, but when all is said and done, it's a cut.

Common sense as well as fuber's history shows that whenever they monkey around with the pay, they get MORE and the drivers get LESS.

They wouldn't go thru all this altering rates crap if they weren't gonna come out ahead.

Why do you give a shit if drivers complain?


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Mr. Fuber Fanboy, I don't have to run any numbers.
> 
> When fuber makes changes to the pay structure, the bottom line is an overall PAYCUT, period.
> 
> ...


I can careless that drivers complain. Like I said it's quite hilarious watching grown men whine like little girls and watching them respond like a bratty millennial.

First and foremost, you have no clue about the Dallas market as I am sure the VA market differs. It seems you have a shallow view and only see a reduction.

I am in the process of downloading my last 100 trips and I will post the actual reduction. Initially I trips where it's more or less which the greatest was $3 on a $90 trip.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

#professoruber said:


> I can careless that drivers complain. Like I said it's quite hilarious watching grown men whine like little girls and watching them respond like a bratty millennial.
> 
> First and foremost, you have no clue about the Dallas market as I am sure the VA market differs. It seems you have a shallow view and only see a reduction.
> 
> I am in the process of downloading my last 100 trips and I will post the actual reduction. Initially I trips where it's more or less which the greatest was $3 on a $90 trip.


You do care.

You wouldn't be making the idiotic comments you've made if you didn't care.

Yeah, the Virginia market is different. My market has much less open space and more urban congestion than Texas.

With all the open space there is in Texas, the hefty mileage cut will more than offset the per minute rate increase in the long run.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

The idea is actually somewhat sound and is something I suggested in the past: cut mileage pay a little bit and increase per minute pay so that our time is valued. The problem is the pay per minute might not still be enough. Even a 60% increase isn't enough when the old rates were near $1 for 10 minutes.

Another thing which might help is to introduce a special per minute charge for wait time as most taxis do. If going under say 5 mph average in one minute then charge/pay 50 cents a minute wait time. That's $5 for 10 minutes (or $30 an hour). That would be fair and would help to discourage the customer from wasting our time by demanding we wait while they shop for groceries.



Retired Senior said:


> I've had a very busy week... talked to several Pax about what they were paying vs what my take was going to be. The general consensus is that Uber is now taking approx. 50% of what the passenger is paying for the ride.
> 
> A few of these people proved to be quite generous with their tips.


I'm seeing at least a 40% cut on average taken from Uber. Usually near 45% in fact.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

#professoruber said:


> Once the new surge comes into the play, that is the humdinger and the true paycut.


The true Uber pay cut was Jan 1, 2014 and the true Uber X pay cut was June 1, 2014.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> The idea is actually somewhat sound and is something I suggested in the past: cut mileage pay a little bit and increase per minute pay so that our time is valued. The problem is the pay per minute might not still be enough. Even a 60% increase isn't enough when the old rates were near $1 for 10 minutes.
> 
> Another thing which might help is to introduce a special per minute charge for wait time as most taxis do. If going under say 5 mph average in one minute then charge/pay 50 cents a minute wait time. That's $5 for 10 minutes (or $30 an hour). That would be fair and would help to discourage the customer from wasting our time by demanding we wait while they shop for groceries.
> 
> I'm seeing at least a 40% cut on average taken from Uber. Usually near 45% in fact.


Our base, mileage, and per minute rates are what taxis were getting in 1972, and you think our mileage rate should be cut "a little" in order to get a higher time rate?

No way.



SEAL Team 5 said:


> The true Uber pay cut was Jan 1, 2014 and the true Uber X pay cut was June 1, 2014.


The first cuts started in 2013, in San Francisco and New Orleans


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

-10% my ass. $0.91 to $0.80 is higher than 10%. It's more like - 13%


----------



## rbkg40 (Oct 10, 2017)

The UberX rate in Dallas is now $0.60/mile, $0.12/minute


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

*Here are some more actual REAL numbers on this so called rate cut.*

I went back a couple of months and it looks like Uber came out ahead about $30 out of the $3300 I earned.

*Uber XL (156 Trips)*
Actual Earnings: 2548.31
New Earnings: 2529.17
Difference: -$19.14

*Uber X (72 Trips)*
Actual Earnings: 816.43
New Earnings: 805.36
Difference: -$11.07

Bottom line is that this is not as bad as many are making it out to be. Yeah, I think the rates should be increased globally, but I truly wanted to understand the REAL numbers. I can live with Uber getting an extra $30 with this new pricing model. I will just be sure to add $30 in tolls over the course of about 200 rides.I actually think this will end up being a wash by long routing a little more and adding a few minutes to each ride.

The true cut will be when they introduce the new surge model.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

JimKE said:


> I haven't seen anything similar here in Miami -- but our rates are well below yours: $.68/mi - $.0975/minute.


It's not possible to survive under this pay plan.....how is it done?


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> Dallas just got knocked down to $0.80/mile & $0.15/minute.
> 
> Please update if your city was also adjusted.


LA is still paid less, even after your pay cut.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Julescase said:


> LA is still paid less, even after your pay cut.


the fact LA still has uber drivers vexxes me. $3.50/gallon gas...


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Julescase said:


> LA is still paid less, even after your pay cut.


Houston and Dallas both cut pay yesterday.

Dallas drivers are getting 60 cents per mile after uber grabs their 25% "commission".

There's no base fare in LA.

How can a driver make money on base rate rides in LA?


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> the fact LA still has uber drivers vexxes me. $3.50/gallon gas...


I wish gas was only $3.50 per gallon! Above photo was taken in West Hollywood.

And Uber pays .78 cents per mile, .11 cents per minute.


----------



## William404 (Dec 21, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> Dallas just got knocked down to $0.80/mile & $0.15/minute.
> 
> Please update if your city was also adjusted.


Dallas was at 68.25 and just lowered to 60 of course to help us, it was never 80 cents


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

William404 said:


> Dallas was at 68.25 and just lowered to 60 of course to help us, it was never 80 cents


The 80 cents is fuber's phony "gross" rate before they swipe their 25% so-called service fee.



Julescase said:


> View attachment 241902
> 
> 
> I wish gas was only $3.50 per gallon! Above photo was taken in West Hollywood.
> ...


In addition to those garbage per mile and per minute rates, LA has NO base fare, and a miserable $2.62 minimum fare.


----------



## UberMpls (Mar 6, 2017)

Just when you thought Uber couldn't get any worse they cut the the per mile rate from .756 to .612. Looks like I'm done with Uber. Along with thousands of others. I figured out a ride that I gave this morning to the airport on Lyft and I figured how much I would of made with the new Uber rates. Here is the comparison. 33.4 mile trip. Lyft payout $30.89. Payout if driven on Uber $27.04. A $3.85 difference on 1 trip. Do they think we're stupid and can't do math. This is the beginning of the end for Uber.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

UberMpls said:


> Just when you thought Uber couldn't get any worse they cut the the per mile rate from .756 to .612. Looks like I'm done with Uber. Along with thousands of others. I figured out a ride that I gave this morning to the airport on Lyft and I figured how much I would of made with the new Uber rates. Here is the comparison. 33.4 mile trip. Lyft payout $30.89. Payout if driven on Uber $27.04. A $3.85 difference on 1 trip. Do they think we're stupid and can't do math. This is the beginning of the end for Uber.


Whenever fuber cuts pay gryft follows suit.

So expect a gryft pay cut in a week or two.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Whenever fuber cuts pay gryft follows suit.
> 
> So expect a gryft pay cut in a week or two.


As Lyft would benefit for not cutting rates, they are Uber's so I don't expect anything less.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Rakos said:


> They figured you guys were...Having too much fun...8>)









Nats121 said:


> rates are already GARBAGE without this cut.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Here is a _*novel*_ idea: how about increasing _*both*_ time and mileage rates if F*ub*a*r* really wants to "value" our time?

Cab rates are what they are for a reason.



Nats121 said:


> Our base, mileage, and per minute rates are what taxis were getting in 1972, and you think our mileage rate should be cut "a little" in order to get a higher time rate?


I do not know about other markets, but they could put the fares up to taxi rates in this market and people would STILL use the service.



#professoruber said:


> Bottom line is that this is not as bad as many are making it out to be. l.


The "bottom line" is that it is a rate _*CUT*_. Every time that F*uba*r has announced rate cuts, drivers have complained more and more bitterly, yet STILL Uber pays people to stay up nights thinking up new ways to take money away from drivers. If Uber spent half of the time and money that it spends on taking money away from drivers on trying to figure out how to get MORE money to drivers, it might actually be able to make its drivers happier and put itself closer to profitability.



Julescase said:


> And Uber pays .78 cents per mile, .11 cents per minute.


Uber pays 1979 cab rates. In 1979, gasolene was eighty-five cents the gallon......................................and here I had thought that His Exalted Supremacy, Adri-Amin *Felon*ty, was bad when, in 2008, he set the newly installed meters in D.C. cabs to 1989 cab rates and gasolene was four dollars the gallon................



Nats121 said:


> expect a gryft pay cut in a week or two.


I would. Gr*yft* has become a F*ub*a*r* copycat.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Here is a _*novel*_ idea: how about increasing _*both*_ time and mileage rates if F*ub*a*r* really wants to "value" our time?
> 
> ...


One simple act by the govt could be the GAME CHANGER....

Force both companies to SHOW DESTINATIONS IN ADVANCE.

That one act would put the drivers IN CHARGE.

Knowing destinations in advance would be the END OF GARBAGE PAY RATES.


----------



## Uberana (Feb 2, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Ouch. What was it before?


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Sep 22, 2017)

Sacramento was just cut from $0.69 to $0.585, per minute increased to to $0.15.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

If they cut rates here significantly I am DEFINITELY done. It's often already $3-$5 an hour. Hell there are 40,000 people in town for a race here and I'm sitting at $3 an hour with Uber for the day so far. Way too many games being played with the ping dispatch and way too many drivers. I wish the jerks wouldn't over-engineer everything but that is how it is with the mostly 20 something inexperienced programmers they have making the crap.



DownByTheRiver said:


> Sacramento was just cut from $0.69 to $0.585, per minute increased to to $0.15.


Is that your pay or what they claim the rider pays? Either way for California that is a crazy rate. They are lucky drivers aren't just rolling up to passengers, flipping them the bird and yelling "* you cheapskate". The pay is so low that when they get the robots/computers even they may decide not to do it! It's seriously becoming a big joke to be a driver for these companies.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> One simple act by the govt could be the GAME CHANGER....
> 
> Force both companies to SHOW DESTINATIONS IN ADVANCE.


You will not get too much help from the government on that one. The government will argue that if the driver sees the destination, he will not accept the trip if he does not like it. Of course, that is the idea, and, we are arguing strictly from an economic point of view, but, the government will not see it that way. The way that it will see it is either:

A) Drivers will use it to avoid carrying this or that group or to avoid neighbourhoods where this or that group lives or does business.

B) The so-called "disparate impact" doctrine. The major thrust of that one is that even if someone who is in business is not deliberately or overtly discriminating against this or that "protected class", if the end result of his business practices creates an adverse impact that heavily affects one (or more) protected class(es) over another (other) class(es) (protected or not), then there can be a finding of discrimination and the person in business can be compelled to suffer the appropriate consequences.

You will have better luck having the government take the drivers' part by compelling the TNCs to pay enough for the drivers to cover their expenses and earn a living wage.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You will not get too much help from the government on that one. The government will argue that if the driver sees the destination, he will not accept the trip if he does not like it. Of course, that is the idea, and, we are arguing strictly from an economic point of view, but, the government will not see it that way. The way that it will see it is either:
> 
> A) Drivers will use it to avoid carrying this or that group or to avoid neighbourhoods where this or that group lives or does business.
> 
> ...


I'm well aware of the uphill battle on this issue.

I've covered some of the obstacles in previous posts.

Fuber would cynically champion the rights of minorities and consumers in hiding the destinations.

My point was the one simple act of drivers knowing destinations would instantly eliminate the garbage rates we get.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

JimKE said:


> The IRS deduction is about 55 cents per mile, so we're well above that. Orlando, however, is very close to the standard deduction. I think they're tied with Detroit for lowest in the US.


Orlando is now BELOW the IRS deduction (which should be illegal). 53.7 cents I think


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> My point was the one simple act of drivers knowing destinations would instantly eliminate the garbage rates we get.


Given the garbage rates, it is important to know the destinations so that you can avoid the seriously unprofitable trips. Now, if the TNCs actually paid us cab rates, they could hide the destinations. ..............................no more ninety minute trips in rainy rush hours from Crystal City to the Gaylord for eighteen dollars............


----------



## aarondavid1010 (May 14, 2018)

dirtylee said:


> Dallas just got knocked down to $0.80/mile & $0.15/minute.
> 
> Please update if your city was also adjusted.


I think it was a matter of time. you were in the lap. Canada here km. .90 km


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Given the garbage rates, it is important to know the destinations so that you can avoid the seriously unprofitable trips. Now, if the TNCs actually paid us cab rates, they could hide the destinations. ..............................no more ninety minute trips in rainy rush hours from Crystal City to the Gaylord for eighteen dollars............


If drivers were armed with knowing destinations in advance, fuber would be FORCED to pay decent rates, or else suffer the consequences of shitloads of rides being refused by the drivers.

The result of that would be fuber's demise.

I'll add that while money's definitely the biggest reason, I also want to be in control of where I work.

There are times I may want my trips to be close to home.


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

UberMpls said:


> Just when you thought Uber couldn't get any worse they cut the the per mile rate from .756 to .612. Looks like I'm done with Uber. Along with thousands of others. I figured out a ride that I gave this morning to the airport on Lyft and I figured how much I would of made with the new Uber rates. Here is the comparison. 33.4 mile trip. Lyft payout $30.89. Payout if driven on Uber $27.04. A $3.85 difference on 1 trip. *Do they think we're stupid and can't do math.* This is the beginning of the end for Uber.


Yes, that is exactly what they think and is the basis of their business model.


----------



## Flatland (Jun 21, 2018)

Scott.Sul said:


> Yes, that is exactly what they think and is the basis of their business model.


Is it not true in many cases? Why are so many people bitterly complaining on here but continuing to slave away/destroy their vehicles?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Flatland said:


> Is it not true in many cases? Why are so many people bitterly complaining on here but continuing to slave away/destroy their vehicles?


They need the money and probably the flexible hours to fit their family schedules.


----------



## FedUpUberDriver (Jul 8, 2018)

dirtylee said:


> Dallas just got knocked down to $0.80/mile & $0.15/minute.
> 
> Please update if your city was also adjusted.


Houston just got bumped down from 0.69/mile to 0.60/mile.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Nats121 said:


> The 80 cents is fuber's phony "gross" rate before they swipe their 25% so-called service fee.
> 
> In addition to those garbage per mile and per minute rates, LA has NO base fare, and a miserable $2.62 minimum fare.


Minimum in Houston is $2.29. $2.44 if you're an old timer.



HotUberMess said:


> Orlando is now BELOW the IRS deduction (which should be illegal). 53.7 cents I think


Not when you include the time. And why would it be illegal, anyway? If paying rates that put a driver below minimum wage and IRS deduction (once dead miles are included) isn't, why would it be?

Until the government decides we should be paid decently or be treated like actual contractors, it's legal.


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> My point is that unless business is very slow, drivers that deliberately stall will be grossing less than minimum wage for the extra time.
> 
> I don't give a fornicate even if the cut is a fraction of a cent, which it isn't, rates are already GARBAGE without this cut.
> 
> You want to sit in traffic for less than minimum wage, be my guest.


You are an IC so there is no minimum wage


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

MPLS lowered this week by 19% from 76c/mile to 61c/mile; this new concept is basically punishing drivers who specialize in light traffic/long distance runs and trying to redistribute money from their pockets to drivers who are willing to sit in rush hour traffic


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> This is what was sent sent to Dallas Drivers


So in our area at (approx) 0.70mile and 0.09minute this would make it 0.63mile and 0.11minute.
So you would have to drive 3.5 minutes to make up the loss of just one miles worth of lost milage pay.

Makes sense if you only drive in 25 mph zones, slowly...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Minimum in Houston is $2.29. $2.44 if you're an old timer.


Oh *MY GOSH-0 GOLLY! A *_*WHOLE*__* FIFTEEN CENTS????!!!!?!?!?!?!?!!!???????*_ Does F*ub*a*r* *REALLY* let the "veteran" driver keep it *ALL?????!!!!!!?!?!?!?!?!????????*


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Ok guys.. so really..

I've been saying for a long time to enjoy your rates while they are high..

And this happens...

Dang if only someone had seen this coming.

Orlando taxi rate cuts since the beginning of time= 0
Uber rate cuts since 2014=


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Ok guys.. so really..
> 
> I've been saying for a long time to enjoy your rates while they are high..
> 
> ...


I'm employed elsewhere so I haven't driven for Uber for a couple of months. (Don't like putting miles on my car if I don't have to). I was just a bit shocked at the conditions out here; oversaturation, the pay cut and also the Uber app keeps "accidentally" resetting my Uber Eats setting and sending me on food runs.

Ouch.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

HotUberMess said:


> I'm employed elsewhere so I haven't driven for Uber for a couple of months. (Don't like putting miles on my car if I don't have to). I was just a bit shocked at the conditions out here; oversaturation, the pay cut and also the Uber app keeps "accidentally" resetting my Uber Eats setting and sending me on food runs.
> 
> Ouch.


Face it...

You're just a HotUberMess....8>)

And prolly a dam good one...8>)

Rakos


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

in my other work, I have no bookings for July.. this is about to get rough!! Lol

In about a month I will be a real hot mess


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

HotUberMess said:


> I'm employed elsewhere so I haven't driven for Uber for a couple of months. (Don't like putting miles on my car if I don't have to). I was just a bit shocked at the conditions out here; oversaturation, the pay cut and also the Uber app keeps "accidentally" resetting my Uber Eats setting and sending me on food runs.
> 
> Ouch.


One of the keys to oversaturation is that Uber also lowered the vehicle standards, from 10 years to 15 years. Only one reason they would cheapen the brand that way -- to attract more ants.


----------



## UberMpls (Mar 6, 2017)

Went out to drive a little bit this morning. Took in 8 rides. Distances ranged from 3.27-33.13 miles. And times ranged from 5.8-34.9 minutes. I drove on Lyft. So I took the payout from Lyft and I compared what I would of got with the new Uber rates and the results were astonishing. Every single ride would be less with Uber. 1 as high as $3.82 less. Here is a spreadsheet of the rides. So for Uber to say there will be no difference in payout is totally B.S. This whole greed thing by Uber will destroy the company. I'm done with Uber.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Charlotte has been $.60 and $0.11, there are so many drivers and flat rate surge. Oddly, our minimum fare is $3, even the 2am bar surge is virtually gone now. Drivers keeping apps on before the bar closes and sitting in the parking lot, this is not helping people.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

JimKE said:


> One of the keys to oversaturation is that Uber also lowered the vehicle standards, from 10 years to 15 years. Only one reason they would cheapen the brand that way -- to attract more ants.


OMG....just when you thought...

It couldn't get worse...

I just confirmed 15 YEARS in Tampa...!!!

Why don't they just say 4 wheels...8>O

This is not good news...degrading...8>(

They are destroying us...

Rakos


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Pick the car you cant uber with in Orlando

2003 dodge neon









2004 PT cruiser


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

When I started two years ago I remember my 2011 Mazda 6 barely made the age cut for cars


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

They just keep lowering their standards...

This has gotten ridiculous in the extreme..

Rakos


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

You guys know this means more pax will find their way to these forums to complain about Uber cars breaking down with pax on the way to some time sensitive destination LOL


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

HotUberMess said:


> I'm employed elsewhere so I haven't driven for Uber for a couple of months. (Don't like putting miles on my car if I don't have to). I was just a bit shocked at the conditions out here; oversaturation, the pay cut and also the Uber app keeps "accidentally" resetting my Uber Eats setting and sending me on food runs.
> 
> Ouch.


They seem to be desperate for EATS drivers here in Daytona. I stupidly opted in and often am afraid to disable EATS all the time for fear that the secret algorithm will punish me for it. They often try to send me these Meal pings from far away -- probably indicating that others don't want them either.

It's already bad enough. I'm not waiting 10 minutes at McDonalds and then delivering to the door (which is likely the wrong apartment number anyway -- if they even include one) at a 20 building gated apartment complex in the hood with 20 5 inch speed bumps for $4 total with no tip. No thank you! I've yet to accept a single UberEATS ping and probably never will unless thye make it to the curb or radically increase the pay.

Anyway, yeah, sometimes I turn on the rider app and I am shocked by how many drivers are out. Sometimes I even just stay online just to see how bad the earnings can actually be or how many hours I can go without a ping! It's sad but at the same time funny thinking about all these people out there in brand new $40,000 vehicles for $3-$5 an hour on the slow days. It's a huge joke.


----------



## Ridesharingforyou (Sep 7, 2017)

As drivers we only have 2 options: Find something else or keep slaving for fuber.


----------



## Flatland (Jun 21, 2018)

Ridesharingforyou said:


> As drivers we only have 2 options: Find something else or keep slaving for fuber.


Go with option #1 then. I am just doing this to get my 150 ride/$1000 guarantee. I make over 70k a year at my day job and my wife is a college professor.

The vast majority of people would make about the same amount of $ working at a restaurant as driving UberX but minus the wear/tear on their car.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> They seem to be desperate for EATS drivers here in Daytona. I stupidly opted in and often am afraid to disable EATS all the time for fear that the secret algorithm will punish me for it. They often try to send me these Meal pings from far away -- probably indicating that others don't want them either.
> 
> It's already bad enough. I'm not waiting 10 minutes at McDonalds and then delivering to the door (which is likely the wrong apartment number anyway -- if they even include one) at a 20 building gated apartment complex in the hood with 20 5 inch speed bumps for $4 total with no tip. No thank you! I've yet to accept a single UberEATS ping and probably never will unless thye make it to the curb or radically increase the pay.
> 
> Anyway, yeah, sometimes I turn on the rider app and I am shocked by how many drivers are out. Sometimes I even just stay online just to see how bad the earnings can actually be or how many hours I can go without a ping! It's sad but at the same time funny thinking about all these people out there in brand new $40,000 vehicles for $3-$5 an hour on the slow days. It's a huge joke.


I don't know how but this ping looked like a *rider pickup*. It was only when I got to McD's and marked arrived that I saw the command to pick up food.

It doesn't look like the old Uber Eats ping screen. I'm certain that is deliberate.

Also I saw someone mention the hot bag.. I don't use mine. It's flimsy and hides the food from my sight. I need to be able to confirm food is upright. I don't actually do Uber Eats so if Uber wants to keep surprising me with Eats jobs it's my way or the highway - literally LOL


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

UberMpls said:


> Went out to drive a little bit this morning. Took in 8 rides. Distances ranged from 3.27-33.13 miles. And times ranged from 5.8-34.9 minutes. I drove on Lyft. So I took the payout from Lyft and I compared what I would of got with the new Uber rates and the results were astonishing. Every single ride would be less with Uber. 1 as high as $3.82 less. Here is a spreadsheet of the rides. So for Uber to say there will be no difference in payout is totally B.S. This whole greed thing by Uber will destroy the company. I'm done with Uber.
> View attachment 242196


You can bet lyft will match uber's paycuts.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> You can bet lyft will match uber's paycuts.


Maybe, but they have not yet matched Uber's 15 year old car standard. And they pay the same as regular Lyft for Line/Shared still...and that's been in effect for quite a while.

I think it depends on market. In markets where Lyft is strong, it wouldn't surprise me if the matched Uber's cuts. But in my market, they are already weak enough without losing any more drivers.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

JimKE said:


> Maybe, but they have not yet matched Uber's 15 year old car standard. And they pay the same as regular Lyft for Line/Shared still...and that's been in effect for quite a while.
> 
> I think it depends on market. In markets where Lyft is strong, it wouldn't surprise me if the matched Uber's cuts. But in my market, they are already weak enough without losing any more drivers.


In every market I've seen, both companies pay the same mileage and time rates.

When uber recently raised pax rates but didn't share the increase with drivers in places such as Louisiana and Florida, lyft followed suit 2 or 3 weeks later.

Line pays regular lyft rates, but unlike uber, lyft makes it a real hassle for drivers to end line trips when they want to.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> In every market I've seen, both companies pay the same mileage and time rates.
> 
> When uber recently raised pax rates but didn't share the increase with drivers in places such as Louisiana and Florida, lyft followed suit 2 or 3 weeks later.
> 
> Line pays regular lyft rates, but unlike uber, lyft makes it a real hassle for drivers to end line trips when they want to.


There are some variations in Florida. I've heard (but don't know if it's accurate) that Lyft has NOT gone to upfront pricing in the Orlando market. I think they have in Miami, although I do get Lyft riders who say Lyft is cheaper.

I've never had any problems going offline on Lyft Line rides. They annoy the hell out of us with everything else, but I've never had any issues with Line. Lyft is so weak here that I'm rarely matched unless it's a long trip.

I don't take Pool at all because of the big price differential (+/-15%), low-rent pax, and ratings crap. Plus we have Express Poo now, which compounds all those problems. And with Uber, you are 100% gonna get matched, and matched, and matched.


----------



## Doughie (May 6, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> Orlando is now BELOW the IRS deduction (which should be illegal). 53.7 cents I think


Uber and Lyft should be shut down as illegal scams for advertising a money making side hustle while paying rates that are less than the standard deduction and minimum wage combined. That would include mid rate cities like LA and the NY suburbs. The MIT study only figured a .30 deduction.

This rate cut lets us know how much Dara cares about what you're paying for gas. That's what you get when you troll s***hole countries for CEOs.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Sep 22, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> Is that your pay or what they claim the rider pays? Either way for California that is a crazy rate. They are lucky drivers aren't just rolling up to passengers, flipping them the bird and yelling "* you cheapskate". The pay is so low that when they get the robots/computers even they may decide not to do it! It's seriously becoming a big joke to be a driver for these companies.


I drive in the Bay Area. I believe that is what they cut the driver's mileage rate to. I get the occasional ride to Sacramento, from now on I'll use Lyft to get back.

The only people Uber hates more than it's passengers are it's drivers.


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

Go look at asklyft and ubersupport on Twitter. Look how happy people are with the service now.


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

.58 cents a mile and .15 cents a minute for Sacramento.


----------



## DrivingThe916 (Nov 2, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> One simple act by the govt could be the GAME CHANGER....
> 
> Force both companies to SHOW DESTINATIONS IN ADVANCE.
> 
> ...


Destinations in advanced would be nice, but what I think would be better is knowing the approximate (based on whatever algorithim they use for distance and time) total payout to the driver if the ride were accepted. If they can give the rider an approximate price then they can surely give us an approximate earning. Then they will truly see what the drivers feel their service is worth. Money talks!



NUBER-LE said:


> .58 cents a mile and .15 cents a minute for Sacramento.


I'm at .624 mile and .168 minute in Sacramento. From .736 and .112


----------



## the surge within me (Jun 1, 2017)

NUBER-LE said:


> .58 cents a mile and .15 cents a minute for Sacramento.


Jesus Christ.....and gas is how much over there? Around $3.25 a gallon???

And why do you guys in Sacramento still drive? (Not being sarcastic , serious question)


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> Dallas just got knocked down to $0.80/mile & $0.15/minute.
> 
> Please update if your city was also adjusted.


The IPO is coming....they must show profit.....


----------



## CHUMP CHANGE (Jun 25, 2018)

_Coming soon in your market 
1 Cent per mile + 1 Cent per minute and 1 cent cancellation fee
_
_Uber's new fagline_
_"SUCK IT UP BUTTER CUPS"_​​


----------



## pearl east (May 19, 2018)

NUBER-LE said:


> .58 cents a mile and .15 cents a minute for Sacramento.


Isn't .58 cents a mile almost the same as cost of gas? How can drivers make money?


----------



## CHUMP CHANGE (Jun 25, 2018)

pearl east said:


> Isn't .58 cents a mile almost the same as cost of gas? How can drivers make money?


Because passengers tip _"Drive Safe" _


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

JimKE said:


> I haven't seen anything similar here in Miami -- but our rates are well below yours: *$.68/mi - $.0975/minute*.


 It's rideshare, Jim, but not as we know it.


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

Orlando:
0.5372/mile
0.0884/minute

You guys happier now?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

dirtylee said:


> Dallas just got knocked down to $0.80/mile & $0.15/minute.
> 
> Please update if your city was also adjusted.


Hey DirtyLee...(related to Joe Dirt?)...8>)

Congrats on you featured thread...

Sadly this fact is too true...

After 4 years of this same crap...

I never imagined it could get this bad...8>(

Rakos


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

After taxes and vehicle depreciation, YOU ARE NEGATIVE PER MILE! You're paying Uber to work.



pearl east said:


> Isn't .58 cents a mile almost the same as cost of gas? How can drivers make money?


They aren't.


----------



## Plain Wrap (Mar 1, 2018)

When Uber introduced upfront pricing and the started to charge riders for the longest route, smart drivers started going the longest routes.

This is Uber's answer to all the drivers who learned how to long haul riders without causing a fare recalculation. Uber is taking away the incentive to go the longer route that takes the same time.


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

Plain Wrap said:


> When Uber introduced upfront pricing and the started to charge riders for the longest route, smart drivers started going the longest routes.
> 
> This is Uber's answer to all the drivers who learned how to long haul riders without causing a fare recalculation. Uber is taking away the incentive to go the longer route that takes the same time.


At an increase of $0.05/minute, you need to drive a little over 2 minutes longer for every $0.11/mile lost to make the same as before. This equate to less trips per hour if you try to milk out the minutes on each ride.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Rakos said:


> Hey DirtyLee...(related to Joe Dirt?)...8>)
> 
> Congrats on you featured thread...


Thanks. Just noticed that. Would rather have a featured thread on better news though like rate increases or destinations being shown.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Plain Wrap said:


> When Uber introduced upfront pricing and the started to charge riders for the longest route, smart drivers started going the longest routes.
> 
> This is Uber's answer to all the drivers who learned how to long haul riders without causing a fare recalculation. Uber is taking away the incentive to go the longer route that takes the same time.


Not really. If you have 2 routes that are approximate in time but one gas more miles, you should take the one with more miles every time. Miles will always pay more than time. Smart drivers will keep the status quo.

However, there will be dumb drivers who will think they are better off taking shorter and more congested routes to get that extra time pay, thereby saving Uber a few miles. IF you recalculate all your fares using the new rates, Uber will come out ahead almost every time.


----------



## Y0d4 (Feb 6, 2018)

These company’s remind of World of Warcraft they nerf something then give a little buff to something to else. Same shit is gonna happen with surge imo it’s to overpowered they must cater to the casuals “it’s not fair etc”


----------



## Oberyn Martell (Apr 27, 2018)

UberMpls said:


> Do they think we're stupid and can't do math.


Yes.


----------



## JohnnyRotten69 (Mar 5, 2017)

Tampa area is already low. .80 a mile. .11 minute. Awful.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

Meanwhile, somewhere in the Atlantic Ocean, off the western coasts of Africa and Iberia..


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

#professoruber said:


> Damn dude have you ran the numbers. You got your panties in wad.
> 
> 1. Did you run the numbers on any of your trips or do you read something a make assumptions?
> 
> ...


You rarely drive and don't depend on the income! You are here for no reason. You feel compelled to make a huge post. Perhaps some of us girls find you to be the one who is hilarious.


----------



## Mido toyota (Nov 1, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> This is what was sent sent to Dallas Drivers


Who in the hell accepts to a job for 25 minutes for only 5.85, these people are so effed up


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

I drive 2 times a week about 12 hours total a week. I male 25 dollars hourly average. This new cut sucksssss, but I burn about 15 dollars worth of gas. 39MPG.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> The first cuts started in 2013, in San Francisco and New Orleans


I did not know that. Uber started in Phoenix as Black only for $5/mile in Oct 2012. Then Uber X started Jan 2014 for $2.25/mile and was cut to $1.35/mile in June that same year.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Such a stupid company. They haven't figured out yet that summer is slow? You don't freaking change your business model because it's slow season. Whatever, they'll be history soon. This is beyond absurd now. Don't complain, just laugh, the end is near for these morons. I'm glad I haven't don't a ride for them in three years.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

itsablackmarket said:


> Such a stupid company. They haven't figured out yet that summer is slow? You don't freaking change your business model because it's slow season. Whatever, they'll be history soon. This is beyond absurd now. Don't complain, just laugh, the end is near for these morons. I'm glad I haven't don't a ride for them in three years.


Uber cut prices right before the busy season 2 years in a row...

Then they cut uberblack rates at the airport 2 days before the hurricane pounded florida

top that.


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

UberMpls said:


> Just when you thought Uber couldn't get any worse they cut the the per mile rate from .756 to .612. Looks like I'm done with Uber. Along with thousands of others. I figured out a ride that I gave this morning to the airport on Lyft and I figured how much I would of made with the new Uber rates. Here is the comparison. 33.4 mile trip. Lyft payout $30.89. Payout if driven on Uber $27.04. A $3.85 difference on 1 trip. Do they think we're stupid and can't do math. This is the beginning of the end for Uber.


I sure hope so. I've been doing Lyft about 75% of the time and Uber 25%.



dirtylee said:


> Dallas just got knocked down to $0.80/mile & $0.15/minute.
> 
> Please update if your city was also adjusted.


Here in St. Pete, FL we're at 0.75 base fare, $.65 mile and $0.088 minute.

I took several months off and don't recall seeing a notice, but they've definitely decreased.

When I joined 15 months ago, I was sitting in a long Taco Bell line (hey, I was a newbie!) when it dawned on me that I was getting paid 11 cents a minute to be entrapped with a pack of drunken, rude, entitled millennials, any one of whom might puke in my car. Now I have an opportunity to do so for .088.



autofill said:


> Orlando:
> 0.5372/mile
> 0.0884/minute
> 
> You guys happier now?


Oh, yikes, you're worse off than St. Pete? I'm truly sorry.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

dirtylee said:


> Dallas just got knocked down to $0.80/mile & $0.15/minute.
> 
> Please update if your city was also adjusted.


ROFLMAO



Retired Senior said:


> I've had a very busy week... talked to several Pax about what they were paying vs what my take was going to be. The general consensus is that Uber is now taking approx. 50% of what the passenger is paying for the ride.
> 
> A few of these people proved to be quite generous with their tips.


ROFLMAO, as long as more drivers sign up, as compared to drivers quitting, Uber doesn't give a Flying F, Uber is a non caring, non feeling Algo, JMO
PS remember Uber wants to IPO in 2019 so they have to look good for all the saps that are gonna buy Uber stock at TOP$$$$ , JMO



itsablackmarket said:


> Such a stupid company. They haven't figured out yet that summer is slow? You don't freaking change your business model because it's slow season. Whatever, they'll be history soon. This is beyond absurd now. Don't complain, just laugh, the end is near for these morons. I'm glad I haven't don't a ride for them in three years.


Maybe Uber hopes a bunch of people quit? This could be Ubers way of induced layoffs? JMO


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I can now see many Dallas drivers driving well below the posted speed limits, purposely getting stopped at red lights and not using freeways.


False. Texans as a whole have a certain disposition to ignore posted speed limits. I've driven through Texas enough to know the posted speed limit is the minimum speed.


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

#professoruber said:


> I can careless that drivers complain. Like I said it's quite hilarious watching grown men whine like little girls and watching them respond like a bratty millennial.
> 
> First and foremost, you have no clue about the Dallas market as I am sure the VA market differs. It seems you have a shallow view and only see a reduction.
> 
> I am in the process of downloading my last 100 trips and I will post the actual reduction. Initially I trips where it's more or less which the greatest was $3 on a $90 trip.


If you "careless", then stop reading. And the misogyny is uncalled for.

In a previous comment you asked why we do it. We do it because we need the money at that moment, be it a day, month lifetime. So just stop it and try some compassion.



JohnnyRotten69 said:


> Tampa area is already low. .80 a mile. .11 minute. Awful.


Really? Very interesting. I thought "Tampa" referred to the Tampa Bay market. I'm based in St. Pete and it's .65 per mile and .088 minute.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

FXService said:


> False. Texans as a whole have a certain disposition to ignore posted speed limits. I've driven through Texas enough to know the posted speed limit is the minimum speed.


Yeah, speed limit is definitely a suggestion here.


----------



## uberkristina (Jun 8, 2018)

JimKE said:


> I'm sorry, I just have a teeny bit of difficulty accepting their estimates.
> 
> I keep asking myself this one nagging little question: *WHY would Uber do this...if not to reduce driver pay?
> *


Wealth control - of minorities who are the main ones driving for the rideshare companies. They ran reports on all the tax returns filed for last year and determined too many of us made too much. They not in as Uber. But as in the ILLUMINATIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> the fact LA still has uber drivers vexxes me. $3.50/gallon gas...


You can't compare Dallas to Los Angeles.La cost of living is a lot higher.In Dallas you can find a one bedroom apartment in a good neighborhood for under a thousand.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

The rates in my market haven’t been cut in a couple of years. But if they do, I’m done.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Yam Digger said:


> The rates in my market haven't been cut in a couple of years. But if they do, I'm done.


File this under Famous last words...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Johnjoe87 (Jul 10, 2018)

dirtylee said:


> Dallas just got knocked down to $0.80/mile & $0.15/minute.
> 
> Please update if your city was also adjusted.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Such hatred for its drivers!


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You will have better luck having the government take the drivers' part by compelling the TNCs to pay enough for the drivers to cover their expenses and earn a living wage.


I wouldn't hold my breath while I wait for that to happen. Dara only has to show up at some croocked politicians door....and most of them are...with a bag of cash and say: "make this legislation go away."


aarondavid1010 said:


> I think it was a matter of time. you were in the lap. Canada here km. .90 km


Not in here in Toronto. It's 0.81 / km and 0.18 / min.


----------



## Mikejay (Aug 22, 2016)

Yam Digger said:


> I wouldn't hold my breath while I wait for that to happen. Dara only has to show up at some croocked politicians door....and most of them are...with a bag of cash and say: "make this legislation go away."
> 
> Not in here in Toronto. It's 0.81 / km and 0.18 / min.


Thats a really good rate. Your getting 1.20 a mile. I wish I lived in Canada.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Yam Digger said:


> I wouldn't hold my breath while I wait for that to happen. Dara only has to show up at some croocked politicians door....and most of them are...with a bag of cash and say: "make this legislation go away."
> 
> Not in here in Toronto. It's 0.81 / km and 0.18 / min.


That's more than Orlando drivers make, Per mile..


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JustPayMe said:


> Na they just seeing how much they can push the ants down
> 
> if they don't stop driving then Gruber will try to cut again in couple months since if no one stops driving they know they can do it
> 
> plus with the upfront pricing they not taking any loss in income only the drivers will take more and more loss


Gas prices are High
Lets lower rates !

More Uber Brilliance soon to come !



steveK2016 said:


> This is what was sent sent to Dallas Drivers


Your Time will be ( under) Valued.

Your CAR will not be.


----------



## Cvi (Jul 25, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> Such a stupid company. They haven't figured out yet that summer is slow?


lol You don't think they know that.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Rakos said:


> File this under Famous last words...8>)
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 242681


Yabba Dabba doooooooooooooooooooo, Here's Johnny? JMO


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

Now the homeless can afford a trip to another skidrow to visit family.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Cvi said:


> lol You don't think they know that.


I don't think they know anything.


----------



## Ahmed Nafis (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Mikejay (Aug 22, 2016)

Well lets just say it averages out to a dollar a ride. Uber is roughly doing 5.5 to 6 million rides per day. Thats 150-180 million a month they have just added to their revenue stream. Really pushing for that IPO!


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Mikejay said:


> Thats a really good rate. Your getting 1.20 a mile. I wish I lived in Canada.


Uber/Lyft just started in Canada. They have their rates temporarily higher to attract a breeding population of drivers. Once the reach a certain saturation level, they'll cut rates dramatically.

Check back with Canada in 6-8 months and see what they're making.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Yam Digger said:


> I wouldn't hold my breath while I wait for that to happen.


I never stated that it would happen. I did state that he would have better luck with that than with what he wanted to do.



Mikejay said:


> Thats a really good rate. Your getting 1.20 a mile. I wish I lived in Canada.


Just remember, those are loons, not greenbacks. One loon is worth seventy-six cents U.S. of A. One greenback gets you one-dollar-thirty-one Canada.


----------



## Mikejay (Aug 22, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I never stated that it would happen. I did state that he would have better luck with that than with what he wanted to do.
> 
> Just remember, those are loons, not greenbacks. One loon is worth seventy-six cents U.S. of A. One greenback gets you one-dollar-thirty-one Canada.


well if he spending it in Canada, he may be getting more bang for the buck! Glass half full!


----------



## cangold (Mar 18, 2018)

Tampa- St Petersburg uberx base fare $0.75 $0.6528/mi $0.0884/min 

Lyft is NOT showing min or mi breakdown anymore


better not go any lower


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I did not know that. Uber started in Phoenix as Black only for $5/mile in Oct 2012. Then Uber X started Jan 2014 for $2.25/mile and was cut to $1.35/mile in June that same year.


Before the cuts, Uber X was $3.75 per mile in both places.

That's no typo, X was $3.75 per mile, and customers were happy with the service.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Fuber is evil and they are more than happy to sacrifice its drivers to get market share.


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

cangold said:


> Tampa- St Petersburg uberx base fare $0.75 $0.6528/mi $0.0884/min
> 
> Lyft is NOT showing min or mi breakdown anymore
> 
> better not go any lower


Drivers pay:
NW Indiana - at 75% for Uber X - $1.17, Time=$0.15
In Chicago at 75% for Uber X - $0.75 , time=$0.1575


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Given the garbage rates, it is important to know the destinations so that you can avoid the seriously unprofitable trips. Now, if the TNCs actually paid us cab rates, they could hide the destinations. ..............................no more ninety minute trips in rainy rush hours from Crystal City to the Gaylord for eighteen dollars............


This will never make it pass the testing cities



BurgerTiime said:


> After taxes and vehicle depreciation, YOU ARE NEGATIVE PER MILE! You're paying Uber to work.
> 
> They aren't.


Nobody pay taxes with these rates if you write off all your miles.



autofill said:


> Orlando:
> 0.5372/mile
> 0.0884/minute
> 
> You guys happier now?


Wow



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Uber cut prices right before the busy season 2 years in a row...
> 
> Then they cut uberblack rates at the airport 2 days before the hurricane pounded florida
> 
> top that.


I love how they always said it was temporary.


----------



## Kobayashi Maru (Jun 13, 2018)

Khosrowshahi Knows he can lower rates to a Penny A mile and driver’s
will continue to take request and new drivers will continue to sign up.

Why? Because Khosrowshahi is aware most drivers have nowhere else to go,
no marketable skills, no education and no hope for the future.

To quote Khosrowshahi “ grab ‘Em by the balls and their hearts and minds will follow”

Drivers aren’t human in Khosrowshahi mind.
They’re just a thing to use and abuse with no reguard to morality nor decency.

Yet we continue to accept rider requests 

Pretty smart guy that Khosrowshahi


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Kobayashi Maru said:


> *Uber* Knows they can lower rates to a Penny A mile and driver's
> will continue to take request and new drivers will continue to sign up.
> 
> Why? Because _*Uber*_ is aware most drivers have nowhere else to go,
> ...


There FIFY...reads better...8>)

Rakos


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Just another example of why Uber is not meant to be a full-time job. They can cut the rates in half tomorrow and all the full timers would be totally screwed.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

corniilius said:


> Just another example of why Uber is not meant to be a full-time job. They can cut the rates in half tomorrow and all the full timers would be totally screwed.


Too late...we are already scrubered...8>O

Rakos


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Rakos said:


> There FIFY...reads better...8>)
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 242988


Regarding the meme, I hope so.


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

Uber cut our pay to fortify their hq with more armed guards just in case some driver decides not to kill themselves first ...


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Kobayashi Maru said:


> Khosrowshahi Knows he can lower rates to a Penny A mile and driver's
> will continue to take request and new drivers will continue to sign up.
> 
> Why? Because Khosrowshahi is aware most drivers have nowhere else to go,
> ...


Even ants will stop driving if the rates get too low.

In January of 2016, the per mile rate was slashed from 56 cents to 24 cents, while the per minute rate was increased from 11 cents to 24 cents

Drivers stopped driving and surges were going crazy

In April of 2016, uber raised the per mile rate to 53 cents and the per minute rate was cut back to 11 cents.

Drivers went back to driving.



corniilius said:


> Just another example of why Uber is not meant to be a full-time job. They can cut the rates in half tomorrow and all the full timers would be totally screwed.


You can say whatever you think uber is "meant to be", but the reality is that without full time drivers, uber collapses.

It's a good bet that most uber rides are given by full timers, not the "side hustlers"

Uber would be toast if they cut rates in half, because as uber learned from Detroit, even ants from a poor city like Detroit will stop driving if the rates get too low.

That's what happened in Detroit in 2016.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Julescase said:


> View attachment 241902
> 
> 
> I wish gas was only $3.50 per gallon! Above photo was taken in West Hollywood.
> ...


Aw HAYULL naw.



UberMpls said:


> Just when you thought Uber couldn't get any worse they cut the the per mile rate from .756 to .612. Looks like I'm done with Uber. Along with thousands of others. I figured out a ride that I gave this morning to the airport on Lyft and I figured how much I would of made with the new Uber rates. Here is the comparison. 33.4 mile trip. Lyft payout $30.89. Payout if driven on Uber $27.04. A $3.85 difference on 1 trip. Do they think we're stupid and can't do math. This is the beginning of the end for Uber.


One can only hope.



luckytown said:


> The IPO is coming....they must show profit.....


I'd rather that they do a Toys-R-Us.


----------



## Kobayashi Maru (Jun 13, 2018)

ABC123DEF said:


> Aw HAYULL naw.
> 
> One can only hope.
> 
> I'd rather that they do a Toys-R-Us.


"_Do they think we're stupid and can't do math. This is the beginning of the end for Uber."_
Uber doesn't give U a second thought, all they know is u like being kicked in the balls and always come back for more.

You Prove over and over how you're being taken advantage of, BUT when that ping beeps, u tap and run.
Khosrowshahi Knows this.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> Even ants will stop driving if the rates get too low.
> 
> In January of 2016, the per mile rate was slashed from 56 cents to 24 cents, while the per minute rate was increased from 11 cents to 24 cents
> 
> ...


The rates are not to low at .56 a mile?lol.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

KMANDERSON said:


> The rates are not to low at .56 a mile?lol.


56 cents per mile is horrible.

My point is that uber found out the hard way that even ants from a poor city such as Detroit have their limits.

I get a crappy 81 cents a mile and an even crappier 12 cents per minute, and if fuber ever cuts those rates, I'll quit.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> 56 cents per mile is horrible.
> 
> My point is that uber found out the hard way that even ants from a poor city such as Detroit have their limits.
> 
> I get a crappy 81 cents a mile and an even crappier 12 cents per minute, and if fuber ever cuts those rates, I'll quit.


Especially with the gas prices being so high.


----------



## Kobayashi Maru (Jun 13, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> 56 cents per mile is horrible.
> 
> My point is that uber found out the hard way that even ants from a poor city such as Detroit have their limits.
> 
> I get a crappy 81 cents a mile and an even crappier 12 cents per minute, and if fuber ever cuts those rates, I'll quit.


"_My point is that uber found out the hard way that even ants from a poor city such as Detroit have their limits_."

Doubtful

If these poor unskilled low wage drivers stop what do you perceive are their options?
Computer IT technician?
Neiman Marcus Perfume counter sales ?
Law Enforcement career ?
Lawyer?
Emergency room physician?

Dude, uber drivers have no options THATS WHY THEY'RE UBER DRIVERS, There's a reason ground transportation is low skill low waged.

Rates go down they skip a meal
Rates go down they stop going to the laundromat
Rates go down they cut smoking to half pack a day
Rates go down they replace worn tires with used tires
Rates go down they don't replace the cracked windshield until forced

BUT, they don't stop driving. That equals homelessness

You wrote
"I get a crappy 81 cents a mile and an even crappier 12 cents per minute, and if fuber ever cuts those rates, I'll quit."

Nats121 I call B*ll Sh*t! U ain't quitting , they ain't quitting

And Khosrowshahi knows this


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Kobayashi Maru said:


> "_My point is that uber found out the hard way that even ants from a poor city such as Detroit have their limits_."
> 
> Doubtful
> 
> ...


Unfortunately this might be the truth for some drivers


----------



## Kobayashi Maru (Jun 13, 2018)

KMANDERSON said:


> Unfortunately this might be the truth for some drivers


Correction: It's true for THE MAJORITY of drivers


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Kobayashi Maru said:


> "_My point is that uber found out the hard way that even ants from a poor city such as Detroit have their limits_."
> 
> Doubtful
> 
> ...


You don't know what you're talking about.

Uber loses 96% of their drivers every year.

What happens to those 96%? Most of them find other jobs.


----------



## Kobayashi Maru (Jun 13, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> You don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Uber loses 96% of their drivers every year.
> 
> What happens to those 96%? Most of them find other jobs.


Dude, low skill low wage positions ALWAYS have HIGH turnover in ALL industries.
Whether it's food service, toilet cleaning service, dishwashers, cashiers, movie theater ushers AND Uber Drivers.

Uber expects this, it works into their bottom line.
Thing is, uber loses 100 drivers and 1000 sign on.
A never ending supply the of desperate


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

KMANDERSON said:


> Unfortunately this might be the truth for some drivers


Uber loses 96% of their drivers every year.

Most of those 96% find other jobs.


----------



## Kobayashi Maru (Jun 13, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Uber loses 96% of their drivers every year.
> 
> Most of those 96% find other jobs.


Right, in other high turnover low skill low wage jobs

The vicious cycle of the working poor


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Kobayashi Maru said:


> Dude, low skill low wage positions ALWAYS have high turnover in all industries.
> Uber expects this, it works into their bottom line.
> Thing is, uber loses 100 drivers and 1000 sign on.
> A never ending supply


Yeah, so what?

In your other post you act as if the drivers have no hope of getting another job besides rideshare.



Kobayashi Maru said:


> Right, in other high turnover low skill low wage jobs
> 
> The vicious cycle of the working poor


The vast majority of ex-uber drivers have a place to live and food to eat.

You used the term "homelessness" in your original post.


----------



## Kobayashi Maru (Jun 13, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Yeah, so what?
> 
> In your other post you act as if the drivers have no hope of getting another job besides rideshare.
> 
> ...














Nats121 said:


> Yeah, so what?
> 
> In your other post you act as if the drivers have no hope of getting another job besides rideshare.
> 
> ...


Uber drivers have many options:

food service
food preparation
Home & business cleaning service
dishwashers
cashiers
movie theater ushers
movie theater ticket taker
movie theater concession sales 
Car Detailing
Parking Lot attendant
UPS box sorting
$13 hr security guard
mowing lawns
selling lemonade on the corner
Hair shampooers 
Elderly care
Farm laborer 
and taxi driver

This phenomenon is called the "down-waging" of American jobs.


----------



## Pschell319 (Jun 29, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Mr. Fuber Fanboy, I don't have to run any numbers.
> 
> When fuber makes changes to the pay structure, the bottom line is an overall PAYCUT, period.
> 
> ...


It isn't in Uber's best interest to undercut their drivers, because as someone has already mentioned, without us, there would be no use for the app. Believe it or not, it is possible for a company to make decisions that improve the morale of its stake holders. (Doesn't happen everywhere, but it does happen) A perfect example is the short trip feature that was added after the airport queue debacle. They want us to be happy, which of course means making their bottom line rise. Why wouldn't we want to work for a company that is cognizant of their bottom line. Without the app, we don't have riders either. You will always get what you look for. But hey, what would Winnie The Pooh be without his Eyeore?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Your post is such bullshit, it reads like a satire.

You just joined Upnet.

If satire's not your intention, you're a troll, or a fanboy, or a shill.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Kobayashi Maru said:


> Dude, low skill low wage positions ALWAYS have HIGH turnover in ALL industries.
> Whether it's food service, toilet cleaning service, dishwashers, cashiers, movie theater ushers AND Uber Drivers.
> 
> Uber expects this, it works into their bottom line.
> ...


That can't last forever. Uber still has the reputation of being an easy way to make money. Now that drivers make minimum wage, Uber is going to take its place in the world of McJobs. McDonald's can pay a burger flipper $7 because the customer never sees them. The "store" is always freshly painted, clean, and inviting. Not so with Uber.

The fact is that driving costs money. They can't cut so far that the drivers are negative. There may be a few stupid people out there, but it will significantly hurt their ability to attract drivers. And all the drivers will be in 15 year old hatchbacks grinding along the road with whatever repairs will pass the bare minimum inspection in their state.

These rates cannot last long term. Either they have to raise rates or they are going to fail and another rideshare company will steamroll them.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> Dallas just got knocked down to $0.80/mile & $0.15/minute.
> 
> Please update if your city was also adjusted.


Rates go down . Uber takes more in commissions so it doesn't matter what rates are . They could increase rates but then increase their commission . Remember 20 then 25 % cut . Now it's up to 70 % .


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

JimKE said:


> I haven't seen anything similar here in Miami -- but our rates are well below yours: $.68/mi - $.0975/minute.


These are fares for Driver, not Pax.

*Uber in Dallas-Fort Worth*

UberX. Base fare: $1. Cost per minute: *$0.16*. Cost per mile: $0.8. ...
UberXL. Base fare: $2.5. Cost per minute: *$0.26*. Cost per mile: $1.3. ...
Select. Base fare: $3.5. Cost per minute: *$0.25*. Cost per mile: *$1.91*. ...
Black. Base fare: $7. Cost per minute: *$0.35*. Cost per mile: *$3.51*. ...
Black SUV. Base fare: $14. Cost per minute: *$0.45*.

*Pax fees below:*


*uberX*
THE LOW-COST UBER (seats 4)


Base Fare: $1.10
Per Minute: $0.16
Per Mile: $1.05
Cancellation Fee: $6
Service Fees: $2.20
Minimum Fare: $6.05


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> uber raised the per mile rate to 53 cents and the per minute rate was cut back to 11 cents.
> 
> Drivers went back to driving.


The IRS standard deduction for automobiles 54.5 cents per mile. So according to the IRS and at that rate, ants are losing 1.5 cents for every mile they drive!


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

Steve_TX said:


> The IRS standard deduction for automobiles 54.5 cents per mile. So according to the IRS and at that rate, ants are losing 1.5 cents for every mile they drive!


Ants can't do math/understand depreciation. think brake pads and ball joints last forever. and think they have a 0% chance of getting into an accident or dying on the job.

And/or are desperate.


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

In the last 6 months and 28,000 miles I have spent 600 on new tires and 2,300 for front suspension work (shocks, upper & lower control arms) so I could have a safe car to transport people around. If I accepted base rate X rides there would have been no profit to pay for these expenses. With lower X rates I will have to wait longer for a higher surge, I guess.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Flier5425 said:


> In the last 6 months and 28,000 miles I have spent 600 on new tires and 2,300 for front suspension work (shocks, upper & lower control arms) so I could have a safe car to transport people around. If I accepted base rate X rides there would have been no profit to pay for these expenses. With lower X rates I will have to wait longer for a higher surge, I guess.


Absolutely. I just plunked down $200 for new shock all around (no labor costs here). The low speed city street miles just kills suspension and brakes. The rates Uber pays isn't sustainable as a business model. Not every driver is going to be wrenching their own car.


----------



## excel2345 (Dec 14, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> This is what was sent sent to Dallas Drivers


I find it interesting that Uber would use an example, the short trip,that shows the driver basically making less than $10 per hour before expenses assuming there was a 10 minute drive to get the next passenger.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

excel2345 said:


> I find it interesting that Uber would use an example, the short trip,that shows the driver basically making less than $10 per hour before expenses assuming there was a 10 minute drive to get the next passenger.


That's about right. 5 minutes to pax, then 5 minutes waiting on them.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

I believe that this move to cut mileage was obviously to to benefit Uber. Drivers that use both the Driver and PAX app to flip back and forth will notice that there is a dramatic change in pricing during peak times without surge.

*HOW UBER IS MAKING MORE WITH NEW PRICING STRUCTURE*

I was near my residence yesterday and noticed that a normal Uber XL ride to the airport MSP which is usually $64.00 was $75.00. This is a 15% increase and surge was not showing or higher prices then normal were not on the PAX app. Now the mileage is about 10% less then it use to be. So with these two factors combined it is about a 25% raise for Ubers bottom line. I do understand we get more money per minute but this does not go in the drivers favor unless we are stuck in traffic which is less of a chance then open roads. This is why they switched this over cause Uber figured out they can make an extra 10%-25% spread per ride or avg at least 15% more per ride with the new pricing structure. Most drivers won't realize this unless they are active on both the driver and PAX app and monitor both.

The PROFIT MARGIN is widening with drivers MAKING LESS and RIDERS PAYING MORE and who benefits? Well I think we all know......

It is the fall of the Veteran Drivers just like ORDER 66.
They need new blood to forget how good we had it.


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Well stated and also I think more drivers are refusing to drive rush hour, while also strategically setting up for longer distance fares.

It’s all truly BS ....

Every way drivers have figured out an edge Uber comes back and takes it away to put it in their favor.

The desperate and those who drive far to begin working .... are the ones screwed.


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

cangold said:


> Tampa- St Petersburg uberx base fare $0.75 $0.6528/mi $0.0884/min
> 
> Lyft is NOT showing min or mi breakdown anymore
> 
> better not go any lower


They still do but it's hidden which happens to be what Lyft does best. Anyways, "rate card" is a menu in your dashboard.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

autofill said:


> They still do but it's hidden which happens to be what Lyft does best. Anyways, "rate card" is a menu in your dashboard.


We started 2 years ago at $2.00 per mile on XL now it is $1.36


----------



## cangold (Mar 18, 2018)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> We started 2 years ago at $2.00 per mile on XL now it is $1.36


Tampabay XL is $0.87 per mile almost the lowest I read here


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Kobayashi Maru said:


> Uber drivers have many options:
> 
> food service
> food preparation
> ...


All of those pay better than driving uber in Orlando.

ALL of those pay substantially better than than driving uber.

I did the math, assuming one sold one gallon of lemonade per day the profit margin exceeded the profit margin of driving 15 fares for uber/lyft here (3 $20 fares and 8 minimums/cancels and 4 $10 trips)



cangold said:


> Tampabay XL is $0.87 per mile almost the lowest I read here


Orlando is tied for the lowest.

I can't show a profit anymore.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

#professoruber said:


> This definitely does not affect me as I don't depend on Uber income and rarely drive X, but when I do, I am pretty sure the amount I am paid will be similar to what I was paid before so called "rate cut".


You just stated why you may not understand the anger others feel. 
1) Drivers who do depend on Uber income have a lot at risk...you do not.
2) Most drivers have previously experienced multiple rate cuts from Uber, many "sold" as chances to "make more money" for drivers...I did.
3) Even if this is "mostly" break-even, drivers know Uber only makes changes to benefit Uber. 
4) Nothing Uber does is designed to improve driver earnings, so drivers are rightfully wary.

Congrats to you that you don't need to drive Uber. That other drivers who have seen rates cut massively, surge manipulated and nearly eliminated in many places and the flood of new drivers who make rides scarce MAY be more angry.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

RaleighUber said:


> You just stated why you may not understand the anger others feel.
> 1) Drivers who do depend on Uber income have a lot at risk...you do not.
> 2) Most drivers have previously experienced multiple rate cuts from Uber, many "sold" as chances to "make more money" for drivers...I did.
> 3) Even if this is "mostly" break-even, drivers know Uber only makes changes to benefit Uber.
> ...


1) Uber has never and I repeat never advertised that drivers should do this full time. Drivers that choose to do it full-time are in for a rude awakening when their car breaks down or needs replacement. Or they fall ill or get into a accident.

I have driven through majority of the rate cuts. Guess what, the end result is that my earnings have increased. As all the drivers are whining about rate cuts and the summer slump, I adjust my strategy and am still getting $750-$1000 deposited into my account weekly for part-time work.

Unfortunately, I can empathize with drivers that want to do the same thing and expect a different result. Same applies to drivers who want to be spoon fed information so they can make more.

Bottom line I would quit my job and do Uber full time if i could earn $2k+ per week consistently. Is it happening. Nope. Not even on Uber black due to the higher expenses.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Rakos said:


> They figured you guys were...
> 
> Having too much fun...8>)
> 
> ...


Here since u always post on monkeys so much, I will give u something. Here have this


----------



## pearl east (May 19, 2018)

#professoruber said:


> 1) Uber has never and I repeat never advertised that drivers should do this full time. Drivers that choose to do it full-time are in for a rude awakening when their car breaks down or needs replacement. Or they fall ill or get into a accident.
> 
> I have driven through majority of the rate cuts. Guess what, the end result is that my earnings have increased. As all the drivers are whining about rate cuts and the summer slump, I adjust my strategy and am still getting $750-$1000 deposited into my account weekly for part-time work." QUOTE]


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Damn! I never thought I'd say this, but I'm starting to feel bad for you guys driving "rideshare." I pay a flat rate of $38 bucks a day for my cab. $2.60 per mile and 30 cent a minute. I do around 150 miles a day and never drive more than 6 hours a day, then go home to play. 

The city has taxi's capped. Uber/Lyft has no cap. 

When Uber first came to town, it damn near killed us. But over the last year and a half we've gained much of it back.


----------



## pearl east (May 19, 2018)

That is why Uber needs to cut the rates again because you are still making $3,000 - 4,000 a month as a part time job. You made too much.


----------



## Les in Jax (May 8, 2017)

Per minute rate should be at least 25 cents a minute minimum.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Order 66


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Account Update

We take driver cancellations seriously. We've noticed that you've continued to cancel rides frequently.

Passengers rely on Lyft to provide a dependable service, and it's important that we're here for them. We've reached out to you several times about your excessive ride cancellations; because the problem has continued, we've had to deactivate your driver account to help keep our platform running smoothly.

You'll still be able to use Lyft as a passenger, and we'll be in touch if you're able to rejoin the community as a driver. Thanks for your contributions to Lyft in, Seattle .

Thanks,
The Lyft Team

The jokes on Lyft . How many of you are tired of going to pick up passengers miles away, being lied to, threatened, underestimating the true time it takes you to get to pick up location, and all their crap ? Lyft is Satan . They care nothing about their drivers .


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

moJohoJo said:


> Account Update
> 
> We take driver cancellations seriously. We've noticed that you've continued to cancel rides frequently.
> 
> ...


ooof, that's rough.

Then you quickly remember lyft is kind of joke compared to Uber.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

They're both jokes Use them to get what you need, then get the heck out of there. Thinking uber and lyft are jobs is akin to thinking a hooker is your girlfriend. They gave you what you needed, but you still ended up paying in the end.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> ooof, that's rough.
> 
> Then you quickly remember lyft is kind of joke compared to Uber.


LYFT IS LIKE THE MASTER WHIPPING HIS SLAVE NON STOP WITH A BELT BECAUSE THE SLAVE IS DISOBEDIANT .


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

moJohoJo said:


> LYFT IS LIKE THE MASTER WHIPPING HIS SLAVE NON STOP WITH A BELT BECAUSE THE SLAVE IS DISOBEDIANT .


And Uber is like the slave....

Whipping himself repeatedly...

And then emailing support...

To find out why it keeps hurting...8>O

Pretty much useless in the end...

Rakos


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

Doughie said:


> Uber and Lyft should be shut down as illegal scams for advertising a money making side hustle while paying rates that are less than the standard deduction and minimum wage combined. That would include mid rate cities like LA and the NY suburbs. The MIT study only figured a .30 deduction.
> 
> This rate cut lets us know how much Dara cares about what you're paying for gas. That's what you get when you troll s***hole countries for CEOs.


 Its the fault of the driver though for not being smart and figuring out how to make money at this. Its not a scam at all. I make good money by only driving XL and only when it surges and is busy. I dont drive for base rates. Most drivers here complaining are talking about base rates and its so little and etc. I mean come on if you drive for base rates then what do you expect when you keep driving for lyft and uber at those rates. Be smart DUH



moJohoJo said:


> Account Update
> 
> We take driver cancellations seriously. We've noticed that you've continued to cancel rides frequently.
> 
> ...


 Its your fault for cancelling the rides... Just don't accept them. If the pax cancels then its ok or if you cancel over the 5 mins then it doesnt count against you... this email was for you accepting a ride then cancelling afterwards with no other reason


----------



## Milito (Apr 26, 2016)

If I request service in Miami Uber claims the rate is $1.05 per mile, when I do the math for a 5 mile ride not taking in account their fake insurance and the other fees, Uber is really charging me around $1.50 no surge price. I guess passengers stopped looking at what Uber really charges them


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

corniilius said:


> They're both jokes Use them to get what you need, then get the heck out of there. Thinking uber and lyft are jobs is akin to thinking a hooker is your girlfriend. They gave you what you needed, but you still ended up paying in the end.


It's a good bet fuber would have no problem with your comments, because they're pretty much in line with what fuber themselves say.

Fuber presents to the public (and most importantly the politicans, regulators, and courts) a phony "side hustle" casual little job image of rideshare.

The reality is the bulk of rides given by both companies are commuters going to and from work Mon-Fri.

And most of those rides are being done by FULL TIME ANTS working 50-80 hours a week.

Many of these ants are supporting their families with this job, and many of their families rely on public assistance such as food stamps and medicaid.

These ants are the bedrock core of fuber, and fuber would collapse without them.

Despite this fact, I've seen at least one top fuber executive on TV saying "rideshare isn't meant to be a full time job".

That executive is a bold faced liar.

Of course fuber doesn't want this to get out, because if it did, there'd be demands for change, including possible employee status, which would be disastrous for fuber.

So it's very much in fuber's interest for the govt and public to think of rideshare as a disposable little side job.


----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

Looks like the winner could be...Orlando at .5372/.0884 as the lowest in the states. Ridiculous. Did I miss anyone?


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

JustPayMe said:


> that would put you guys below the IRS mileage write off
> so you would not even be able to write off anything


Actually the opposite


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Milito said:


> If I request service in Miami Uber claims the rate is $1.05 per mile, when I do the math for a 5 mile ride not taking in account their fake insurance and the other fees, Uber is really charging me around $1.50 no surge price. I guess passengers stopped looking at what Uber really charges them


That's what irks me the most. Upfront is still the same jacked up price especially suburb highway runs to the airport. Pax are paying close to cab prices & I get $0.60/mile.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

uberkristina said:


> Wealth control - of minorities who are the main ones driving for the rideshare companies. They ran reports on all the tax returns filed for last year and determined too many of us made too much. They not in as Uber. But as in the ILLUMINATIIIIIIIIIII


Nobody is making enough money to owe any taxes. Lowering the rate means your area has too many drivers who are weak at math CA has rates that pay from 58 cents to $1.06. Drivers that commute from 1 mile to over 400.
Complaining is useless Uber wants mindless drivers who drink their koolade. Drivers are not employees Uber can tell you what to do only mindless independent contractors do what they say. If you don't like the rate or the trip destination don't drive If there are not enough drivers the rates will go up. What else can they do?


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> It's a good bet fuber would have no problem with your comments, because they're pretty much in line with what fuber themselves say.
> 
> Fuber presents to the public (and most importantly the politicans, regulators, and courts) a phony "side hustle" casual little job image of rideshare.
> 
> ...


It isn't meant to be a full time job. Those that try to make it a full time job are the ones complaining about everything and are the cause of the problem of rates being so low. They are willing to work at those rates and keep going and so Uber and lyft so no need to increase rates. I don't have any other job than this right now but I don't make it a full time job cuz I know it won't pay much after expenses. I am looking for a perm job somewhere but in the meantime this is all I do but only drive on Holidays, and weekend nights as well as festivals that may being going on close to my area like coachella. These ants get blinded and brainwashed seeing what other drivers make on busy nights and think they can make that much working full time everyday. Then once they find out they cant pay the bills and see what their expenses are a few months later then thats when they complain about everything being bad and etc. Once drivers realize how to properly do this job then they will continue to be ants and complain. I honestly think Uber and lyft should do what Amazon did to some of its customers for excessive returns... Take the people who complain way too much or have many issues and take them off the platform from driving. To make money in this industry its not about quantity by quality of rides. Base fares aint gonna pay you crap, so once you realize that then you can move on. Why you think it doesnt surge as much anymore like in years past? Its cuz the ants stay online for base rates and keep the rates low. These ant drivers are the cause of their own problems and complaints and they don't even see it or know it.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Matty760 said:


> It isn't meant to be a full time job.


Cliche #1

Good job buddy. You managed to include three of the most popular and very tired fuber fanboy/shill cliches

Not "meant" to be full time? Says who? You? fuber? What tablet fell from from the sky and declared rideshare isn't a full time job.

When pay rates were good in 2012-13, fuber themselves not only promoted rideshare as a full time job, but also as business opportunity.

People quit good paying jobs to drive because the pay was so good.

It was only AFTER the paycuts and driver protests that they did a 180 and babbled their gig/side hustle bullshit.

There are thousands of taxi drivers coast to coast who have been full time drivers for decades, and truckers, and livery drivers, etc

There's no legitimate reason rideshare couldn't be a full time job if the pay was decent.


Matty760 said:


> Once drivers realize how to properly do this job


Cliche #2



Matty760 said:


> people who complain way too much or have many issues and take them off the platform


Cliche #3

Drivers have every right to complain here if they want. This is the Complaint forum, and this website was founded by a pissed off fuber driver.

If you don't like seeing fuber being criticized, try to find a fuber fan site. Those sites have become hard to find.


----------



## pearl east (May 19, 2018)

Jumpin Jim said:


> Looks like the winner could be...Orlando at .5372/.0884 as the lowest in the states. Ridiculous. Did I miss anyone?


I saw Detroit only .225 per mile, even more ridiculous.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Jumpin Jim said:


> Looks like the winner could be...Orlando at .5372/.0884 as the lowest in the states. Ridiculous. Did I miss anyone?


You are correct.

Th only place I have found with lower rates has been parts of Mexico and Kenya (yes Africa)

But the rates in Orlando are only about 25% higher than Kenya.

But... an Uber SUV in Mexico City is higher in price then uberX is in Orlando.


----------



## BiggestScamInHistory (Jan 19, 2016)

Have to check the mental health & status of those continuing to drive in any city where they can't even make $1 a mile net. Or even gross. 

You can't even call it desperation, because any paycheck will be equal to your gas & repair bills & depreciation. You literally can't make an income that way. 

Andnfornthose claiming to be oh so wise only working weekends or festivals or XL. Seriously, higher vehicle expenses plus random unreliable shifts for a hopeful payout. It's like being a part time pro gambler at the casino. 

Everyone's fooling themselves in this bullshit business. And the riders are more than happy enough to take advantage of drivers like the scumbag companies are.


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

There is no amount of crying, complaining or whining that will get Uber and Lyft to raise driver pay. None. Zero.

Things will only change when Uber finally bites the dust. It will, it is just a question of time. The money can't hold out forever, the IPO will be a bust and there are countless lawsuits.

So Uber disappears from the face of the earth. Now what? TNC's are not going away. Lyft now becomes the big dog. Hey, Lyft, look at the laser pointing at your chest! You the man, now!

They will have a huge surge of customers and their drivers will do well in the short term. They might even reinstate a few drivers to handle the rush of work.

What they will also see is a new crop of TNCs who could not previously stand up to Uber but will certainly be able to compete with Lyft.

Unfortunately for Lyft, they do not have the financial resources to play the games Uber did. They cannot afford to leave little brown sacks of cash on park benches for local politicians. They have skated along with relatively minor legal fees by hiding in Uber's shadow.

Now that the TNC "industry" has lost its most powerful fighter, the regulatory and insurance issues can be properly addressed. This would also be the taxi industry's one and only opportunity to step up, clean its own house and position itself to reclaim market share.

With more than two companies fighting for market share it might now be a battle for better drivers. Real companies offering real service and real protections to the public. Drivers meeting real requirements, having real insurance and real background checks.

None of it happens while Uber is still standing.


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> Cliche #1
> 
> Good job buddy. You managed to include three of the most popular and very tired fuber fanboy/shill cliches
> 
> ...


 Way to take segments of my comment and twist it in your favor. You have no real response cuz you know Im right... I say it is not meant to be a full time job. Im a older driver when the rates were good, I was never sold that this could be a full time job. It was just a gig to get extra money. Why do you assume Im a fanboy? If you actually knew me then you would know Im not, especially after my comment have how to do it right. You just like to think you are the only right about anything and that someone else cant ever be true in what they say. Remember if you are gonna quote my words don't select just a few from my sentance. This IC job can be made as full time but nowadays what is technically full time in the IC world anyways.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Matty760 said:


> Way to take segments of my comment and twist it in your favor. You have no real response cuz you know Im right... I say it is not meant to be a full time job. Im a older driver when the rates were good, I was never sold that this could be a full time job. It was just a gig to get extra money. Why do you assume Im a fanboy? If you actually knew me then you would know Im not, especially after my comment have how to do it right. You just like to think you are the only right about anything and that someone else cant ever be true in what they say. Remember if you are gonna quote my words don't select just a few from my sentance. This IC job can be made as full time but nowadays what is technically full time in the IC world anyways.


What don't I have a response to?

Your assertion that it's not meant to be full time is your opinion, not a fact.

Meanwhile, I pointed out to you that there's other driving jobs that are full time, and some of the drivers have been doing it for decades, such as taxi drivers and truckers.

There's no legitimate reason rideshare couldn't be full time if the money is decent.

For thousands of drivers, uber IS a full time job. Many of them struggle with long hours and bad pay, but nevertheless they're doing it full time.

That's right, you hit three of the most common talking points of fanboys.

There are lots of IC jobs that people do full time, including taxi drivers.

Fuber and gryft are scumbag companies that treat their drivers like dirt.


----------



## Milito (Apr 26, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> That's what irks me the most. Upfront is still the same jacked up price especially suburb highway runs to the airport. Pax are paying close to cab prices & I get $0.60/mile.


Is not close to cab prices but significantly higher to what they claim they are charging


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> What don't I have a response to?
> 
> Your assertion that it's not meant to be full time is your opinion, not a fact.
> 
> ...


They don't treat me like dirt cuz I know how to drive and make money at this. The drivers that dont know how to make it works are the ones feeling like dirt. also lastly... as a IC, i only drive maybe 10 hours a week so that is my full time job.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

dirtylee said:


> Dallas just got knocked down to $0.80/mile & $0.15/minute.
> 
> Please update if your city was also adjusted.


Mn just got the same cut in pay. Our long distance pay has been cut also



Matty760 said:


> They don't treat me like dirt cuz I know how to drive and make money at this. The drivers that dont know how to make it works are the ones feeling like dirt. also lastly... as a IC, i only drive maybe 10 hours a week so that is my full time job.


You only think you're making money. You're borrowing money against your car. You're no different from anybody else


----------



## Kobayashi Maru (Jun 13, 2018)

henrygates said:


> That can't last forever. Uber still has the reputation of being an easy way to make money. Now that drivers make minimum wage, Uber is going to take its place in the world of McJobs. McDonald's can pay a burger flipper $7 because the customer never sees them. The "store" is always freshly painted, clean, and inviting. Not so with Uber.
> 
> The fact is that driving costs money. They can't cut so far that the drivers are negative. There may be a few stupid people out there, but it will significantly hurt their ability to attract drivers. And all the drivers will be in 15 year old hatchbacks grinding along the road with whatever repairs will pass the bare minimum inspection in their state.
> 
> These rates cannot last long term. Either they have to raise rates or they are going to fail and another rideshare company will steamroll them.


"_Uber still has the reputation of being an easy way to make money."_

That's the thing, you're NOT making money, you're BORROWING money against
You're asset until the next repair, depreciation, gas fill up. Deducting expenses you're averaging $7 an hour.

*$7 an hour is "fast money" in the Congo, nowhere else. You're sacrificing your Car to make Rent, period *

High turnover has been the mainstay for low skill low wage companies since the beginning of time. Uber doesn't want u hanging around year after year.
They use you up, and toss u out.

And guess what, hundreds are lining up to join and destroy their asset


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Ya I looked at everything today and compared. It’s down about 5 percent from what I used to make. The cut miles to .60 a mile


----------

